# silly Question i know sorry....



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

but how exactly can i make sure that my fans are pointed in the right direction i.e. the one in the back points out for exhaust there are 2 70 mills in the front. i am not sure which way they point i took them out how can i make sure what way they are to be installed to blow air into the system?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have a look at the casing there is usually an arrow pointing in the direction of the flow


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

ok so some where on the fan there should be an arrow on the side like in the very nice diagram i just drew for you?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes the one i have in front of me has an arrow for airflow and rotation direction of the fan blades


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

once again i have been helped! yay for TSF! ray: :wave:


----------

